# Upgrade time, 2 in 1 (X1 Yoga) or notebook (ZenBooks Pro)



## 1361 (Sep 25, 2016)

I think its time. I'd like the convenience of a tablet. Lightroom is about the only real critical thing I'd do on it. I doubt any tablet will fill the bill for lightroom use. I started looking the 2 in 1 Lenovo X1 yoga. Reviews say its fast, powerful, light and convenient, but the picture quality is in question. But I think those are before its new OLED screen. Then there is the ZenBooks pro. I like everything about this but it's bulky 5lb weight.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these?
I know I'm not the first one to cross this bridge. How have others handled this?

I'm not an apple fan, so thats not an option....


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 25, 2016)

1361 said:


> I think its time. I'd like the convenience of a tablet. Lightroom is about the only real critical thing I'd do on it. I doubt any tablet will fill the bill for lightroom use. I started looking the 2 in 1 Lenovo X1 yoga. Reviews say its fast, powerful, light and convenient, but the picture quality is in question. But I think those are before its new OLED screen. Then there is the ZenBooks pro. I like everything about this but it's bulky 5lb weight.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with either of these?
> I know I'm not the first one to cross this bridge. How have others handled this?
> ...


How about a Lenovo P50 mobile workstation for Lightroom and an iPad for tablet work?  

Phil


----------



## tspear (Sep 25, 2016)

Here are two recent discussions:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/threads/best-laptop-for-lr-ps-for-tether-capture.28358
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/threads/microsoft-surface-pro.27410

Since then, I managed to get my hands on a Maxed out Surface Pro 4 for a couple of weeks. Lr worked really well, was reasonably fast. Downside was the screen was a little problematic for me to do much develop on; I still need the whole right panel visible because I do not know the keyboard shortcuts for a lot of stuff.


----------



## 1361 (Sep 26, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> How about a Lenovo P50 mobile workstation for Lightroom ?
> 
> Phil


Wow, that p50 workstation is a beast. I quickly got over $3k wishing/customizing it. That's a bit too much for me.


PhilBurton said:


> an iPad for tablet work?
> 
> Phil


I'm not a fan of apple products. I did consider switching, but I just can't see their value when compare to windows based machines. I know they have a loyal following. It's just not for me.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 27, 2016)

1361 said:


> Wow, that p50 workstation is a beast. I quickly got over $3k wishing/customizing it. That's a bit too much for me.
> 
> I'm not a fan of apple products. I did consider switching, but I just can't see their value when compare to windows based machines. I know they have a loyal following. It's just not for me.


My house has been Windows users since Win 2.0 on 286 systems.  All our systems now run Windows 10.  However, my wife and I each have an iPhone and an iPad.  Tablets and phones are different from desktops and laptops.

If the P50 is too rich for you consider a Lenovo T460 or T560.  You can save money by installing a third-party SSD after you get the system from Lenovo.

Phil


----------



## 1361 (Jan 27, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> My house has been Windows users since Win 2.0 on 286 systems.  All our systems now run Windows 10.  However, my wife and I each have an iPhone and an iPad.  Tablets and phones are different from desktops and laptops.
> 
> If the P50 is too rich for you consider a Lenovo T460 or T560.  You can save money by installing a third-party SSD after you get the system from Lenovo.
> 
> Phil


I haven't been able to get my eye off the P50. I like so many things about. I just don't care for the offset keyboard and mouse pad. The dang 10 key number pad screws the whole balance up. The Dell Precision 5520 has caught my eye as well. It has a centered keyboard with a nice screen. Although it lacks the drive and ram capacities.

I'm hoping the P50's will get a new model year update soon. I'd like to see them add the new Xeon v6 before I make my decision.


----------

